# RV



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello all
I'm due to retire in 2 years and having dabbled with European motorhomes occasionally over the last few years have taken the plunge and bought a 3 year old RV, Damon Daybreak 3072, 12000 miles, Chevy diesel engine & single slide.
The idea is to get used to it in the UK over the next year and have a couple of trips to France & Spain the 2nd year with a view to over wintering in Spain therafter. 
Does anyone else have one or any knowledge of them and if so what problems do I need to look out for.
Is it as impossible to park on sites as all my Euro camper friends now take great delight in telling me.
Doe anyone out there take one this size to Spain and France and if so do they have problems getting sites.
Sorry about all the questions (I've got loads more) but we absolutely love this vehicle and I just hope we've made the right decision.

ror


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ror

Welcome to MHF.

Look out for Damondunc, mobile RV mechanic and owner of a Damon. 

Lots of sites will be able to take you so you will be ok and I have seen lots of RVs wintering in Spain, we have at least two members of this site over there now.

I think the daybreak is a beautiful machine, smile gracefully at your mates and keep making reference to The Jolly Green Giant and if they haven't a clue what you mean its something to do with Jelly and C :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ror welcome, while I have a Hymer, travelling through out Europe I have seen loads of Rv's on sites, so you may have a problem with some, but so did I at only 8mtrs. 
I wouldn't worry to much M/H friends of ours with smaller vans have gleefully told me ours was to big, and god forbid towing a car !

Do your research and enjoy.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

ror

our only problem so far was bristol baltic wharf. otherwise, there has always been a good site near where we wanted to go.

have a great time

des


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Forestboy,

Welcome to the forum and check out the MHF's campsite data base which contains a filter system in which you can choose a country and the sites in that country that will from members recommendation RVs or large MH's over 30ft.

If you don't mind spending a bit of the ££££'s then have a look at this site >> HERE <<


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

It can appear a little daunting to set off for Europe but my advice is not to wait, just do it (otherwise all the campsites in Spain will have closed and become concrete developments 8O ). We had no prior tenting, caravanning or MH'ing experience and just went for it travelling down through France then into Spain. We booked only the ferry outward and the first night's campsite and nothing thereafter. We made mistakes with regard to campsites and many are funny in retrospect (The book is with the editor right now  ) but these were outweighed by the wonderful experiences and friends we have made en route so no regrets. This is our fourth year where we spend six winter months away in our 33 foot RV towing a car.
You will learn as you go along and you will receive many words of wisdom from others doing the same. Don't be shy ask them where they were able to camp, what sites do they recommend. Phoning ahead to campsites is of no benefit - they all say yes come.
Think about how you will get around - some do just park their RV and rely on public transport but you can get so much more if you have another form of transport - you can't drive to the supermarket in your RV. Many small towns are inaccessible as well.
Facilities can be limited in terms of electric - 4-6amp is not uncommon. In Spain there are a limited number of places to get your gas tank refilled so think whether you will be there at a time when you will need heat and run the fridge. Generator running is too loud.
Emtying your tanks can pose some challenges - no cassette means difficulty using the raised WC Chimiques - you need a roll-a-long (can still be tricky) or a macerator to pump the stuff.
On that note 8O I'll leave you to the rest of the guys - you'll get great help here.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Have you got a Cat C licence?

Damon a great RV


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

You will have no problem with sites but you will just have to be a little more selective than those with smaller vans. Superk has it right. Just go and you will soon discover a whole new world


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for that Superk. Can't wait to get started, work's becoming a real burden especially having to answering to someone who thinks he's God, never mind only 22 mnths to go. 
I had a HGV licence but let it lapse a couple of years back but have arranged to take refresher course and test.
I intend to carry a small motorbike for transport as that is my other passion, in November my wife and I are riding a bike 4000k across Thailand
Thanks for all the help and advise


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

We are nearly 32' long and tow a Smart on an Aframe.

When we left early in December, the only thing we'd booked was the car ferry to Calais. We haven't booked anything since.

This is our first motorhome, we've never owned a caravan, and never been touring in Europe. But after 3 months on the road, we're in southern Spain, it's as good as we'd hoped, and we've had no problems.

As billym & superk say, just do it.

Happy Trails

Bruce & Marion


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Forestboy

I don't know it you've seen it, but there's a book out called "Europe in a Motorhome" - about a family taking an RV to Europe for the first time. It's interesting, and amusing in places, although not written very well. I haven't finished it yet, but it's an interesting read.

Gerald


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Forestboy

You have not done anything daft, you have a nice RV and it sounds like you plan to use it, great. People who buy these things and leave them on a drive or stored for months on end I do not understand. You have it, use it.

Don't think you will find a problem with it's size. Mine is 31 ft long C class ok A classes can be longer, but we tend to have long over hangs from the back wheels so can still fit on most hard standings with the back end hanging over the grass.

Once over the water, france is great, good roads loads of places to go, can't comment on spain, never driven there. This country shed loads of places that take RV's. I think your mates are telling stories because they envy the better build and facilities.

Regards 


Lampie


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Forestboy hi..
I am in similar situation having just brought my 24' old thing..

Out of interest, is that 4K to Thailand?
what bike/bikes are you taking?

John


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds like I've done the right thing the more replies I get the more sure I am.

John
The bikes are BMW 1200 GS we fly to Phuket then take 12 / 14 days to ride 4000 kms through Thailand including a trip into Burma and a trip in to the jungle on rough tracks then end in Chaing Mai to fly home.

My own bikes are Yamaha FJR 1300, Aprilia 1000R Tuono I'm also a part time bike instructor, for a mate who owns a bike training school. Not sure what bike I'm going to put on the RV yet.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ahh.. i was looking at Tuono's... and the Falco a long while back...

I brought the VFR in the end as it was cheap.. would love to get it on back of RV but its fairly heavy..(must be 220KGs)

Been riding last 16 years..

I am sure the overhanging chassis could take the weight tho..

Thailand trip sounds ace  
I may be over there at that time,, (Not in RV mind)

John


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Forestboy said:


> Thanks for that Superk. Can't wait to get started, work's becoming a real burden especially having to answering to someone who thinks he's God, never mind only 22 mnths to go.
> I had a HGV licence but let it lapse a couple of years back but have arranged to take refresher course and test.
> I intend to carry a small motorbike for transport as that is my other passion, in November my wife and I are riding a bike 4000k across Thailand
> Thanks for all the help and advise


Hi There

You say you had a HGV but let it lapse you can just renew it now you dont need to take a retest.

Big Frank


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

> I brought the VFR in the end as it was cheap


John! How can you be so dismissive of the best motorcycle in the whole world?

I did 40,000 miles on a VFR750FV and it never let me down once. Extremely comfortable long distance tourer.

Not sure I'd fancy the Burmese jungle on one, though. Bit heavy to pull out of the mud. . .

Forestboy, you could do a lot worse than a Suzuki DRZ400 to go on the back. A real 'go anywhere' bike, good for up to 1/2 hour before bumache gets ya, and only 132kg.

I would have mine on the back instead of the Smart if we weren't travelling with the dog.

That Thailand trip sounds brilliant - good on yer!

Bruce


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Forestboy said:


> I had a HGV licence but let it lapse a couple of years back but have arranged to take refresher course and test.


Forestboy,

In 2005 had let my class 1 HGV licence lapse by 3 years, I contacted the DVLC to see if I could renew it if I passed my medical as we wish to buy an A class diesel pusher.

They said yes, I paid and passed my medical, sent off all the forms and I renewed my class 1 back ( now called C+E )

Thought I'd save you the cost of a refresher & test unless you wish to do a refresher?


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Micknpat
I'll try that but when I looked at the dates it's been 6 years (how time flies)

Bruce
I looked at a DRZ 400 recently but not sure about the wife on the back and I would like to use the bike to tour areas we visit, was thinking about a Aprilia Pegaso 650 but dont know much about them.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Agree a Suzy DR is not an ideal 2 up tourer.

I don't know the Pegaso, but I think you need to be careful about weight, especially hung on the back of your RV.

How about 2 suzuki DR 125's? :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Forestboy
We have a 30 foot RV with a 6.5 Chevy V8 Diesel.
We try to get away most weekends, last year we averaged approximately 3 weekends out of 4 away :lol: :lol: There are some UK sites that struggle to accommodate a 30 foot bus but most will with ease. We always call ahead of time and ask about the size, access, hardstanding in the winter months, and dump points. So far we have only found a handful (usually CL's) that cannot accommodate us, so the size issue is not going to hold you back.....
Where abouts are you located? Maybe you can start by coming along to some of the MHF rallies and meets to get some use out of the RV and also get help and advice from fellow motorhomers and RVers :lol: :lol: 
Should be able to answer your questions about foreign sites later in the year as we intend to go across the water in the summertime :lol: 
There are a number of Damon owners on MHF so if you have any questions about the RV just post them and I am sure that someone can help you out :lol: 
If you need parts, spares or accessories, try Linda (LC1962) who runs Stateside Tuning and they should be able to help you out, and for servicing try Duncan (damondunc) who runs Star Spangled Spanner, as has been previously mentioned.....
Good luck with your toy and we look forward to meeting you sometime soon :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Kieth
Thanks for that, We live in Gloucestershire and are hoping to get to a few rallies so look forward to meeting people. We will need all the help we can get there seems to be so much to learn.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Forestboy said:


> We live in Gloucestershire ........... We will need all the help we can get there seems to be so much to learn.


Where abouts in Gloucestershire?

We're in Moreton in Marsh so you are welcome to pop in and pick our brains anytime....(whats left of 'em!)

Have fun with your new toy
Linda


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Forest of Dean not far from Ross on Wye


----------

